# Captain Jack Sparrow sticht bald wieder in See



## Mandalorianer (1 Apr. 2011)

*Fluch der Karibik in 7 Wochen
Captain Jack Sparrow sticht bald wieder in See​*

Bald, ja schon ganz bald ist es so weit! Die Abenteuer um Captain Jack Sparrow (Johnny Depp, 47) gehen weiter! Nachdem jetzt schon einige Trailer von Fluch der Karibik – Fremde Gezeiten aufgetaucht sind, gibt es jetzt ein Video, in dem noch mehr Informationen über den Film verraten werden.

Dass Zombies und streitsüchtige Meerjungfrauen auftauchen, ist ja nun nichts Neues mehr. Aber dass Angelica (Penelope Cruz, 36) die Tochter von Blackbeard und Ex-Freundin des berühmten Jack Sparrow ist, wusste bestimmt noch nicht jeder. Auch neu ist, dass Barbossa (Geoffrey Rush, 59) jetzt für die Briten arbeitet und dem Piratendasein abgeschworen hat. Während Captain Jack also den Zuschauer im Video direkt fragt: „Ihr wollt doch nicht etwa dabei sein, oder etwa doch?“ möchte man am liebsten rufen: „Oh doch!“ Aber der 19. Mai ist schon in circa sieben Wochen und dann können wir uns Johnny Depp wieder im Kino anschauen, diesmal sogar noch lebensechter in 3D.

* Bis dahin könnt ihr euch ja das Video anschauen:
*


----------



## General (1 Apr. 2011)

Freu :WOW:

Aber mit einem anderen Synchronsprecher


----------

